# Massanet's Manon?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Good choice for an opera virgin?


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Not really, i always find it an opera to 'dip into' rather than watch/listen to lots of. Some nice clips on youtube of the scene with Manon and Des Grieux in the Church - with the right singers can be electric. Unfortunately these days we are stuck with Villazon bellowing way too loud and a wooden Netrebko when what we want is Beverly sills and Henry price!
see this link


----------

